# Google ändert Datenschutzerklärung



## Manule (1 März 2012)

Google ändert die Datenschutzerklärung. Personalisiertes Internet für jeden oder schlägt der Datenkrake jetzt zu? 
-> http://www.fr-online.de/datenschutz/date...4,11740874.html
Also ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich meinen googlemailaccount behalte... Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2012)

Manule schrieb:


> .... Wie seht ihr das?


Gelassen! Google manövriert die globale Gesellschaft ohnehin in bislang ungeahnte Spähren, so dass jeder Widerstand eigentlich nahezu zwecklos ist. Facebook und andere Globalplayer tun dann ihr übriges dazu. Wenn du den Googlemail-Account schließt, hast du eine eMailadresse weniger, mehr nicht.


----------



## Manule (2 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Google manövriert die globale Gesellschaft ohnehin in bislang ungeahnte Spähren


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Reducal (3 März 2012)

Manule schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?


Um dir das erklären zu können, müsste ich den Philosophen aus mir raus holen. Das will aber wirklich keiner, gelle? Passend zu deiner Frage lies dir das mal durch:

http://computer.t-online.de/so-loeschen-sie-googles-erinnerung-an-ihre-web-suchen/id_54433596/index


			
				T-Online schrieb:
			
		

> So löschen Sie Googles Erinnerung an Ihre Web-Suchen


----------

